
New Redis Cluster meta-data handling - llambda
http://antirez.com/news/62
======
jessaustin
Newb question: how would Cluster and Sentinel interact in a typical
deployment? I thought I understood Sentinel's operation, but I'm at a loss as
to how Cluster fits into the picture of Sentinel I have in my head.

